# Build your own thermal sensor ram cooler



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

I needed one so i build my own.

-2 x 40mmfan
-1 Antec 900 front bay cover.
-1 x thermal sensor with LED reading and 2 diodes.

I had a few extra front covers laying around + a couple 40mm fans and a thermal sensor salvaged from my Antec hd cooler.
It contains 2 diodes and 2 fan connectors so it's really a neat thing
I taped the inside of the cover with some foam tape so the fans would stay in place.
Mounted the fans and the thermal sensor. Once i connected them i tried to keep the wires as far in as possible, So they would not touch the ram.
Going to fix this when i get the new fans. Then i will shorten and solder them. I bend the sides of the cover so i can click them over the edge of the ram. So it it will stay in place.
Pretty simple really. Took me about a hour to make this.


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 27, 2007)

thats awesome, dude. Really creative. how cool does it keep your ram?


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

I put the sensors between the ram and it gives me a reading of 32/36.
Pretty nice. Before it was hot on the touch. Now it is nicely cool.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 27, 2007)

technicks said:


> I put the sensors between the ram and it gives me a reading of 32/36.
> Pretty nice. Before it was hot on the touch. Now it is nicely cool.



One thing however technicks, I would highly recommend against you keeping that dust filter at the back of the case. Theres no point in an outake filter since there is no dust coming in, what you are doing is reducing the suction of the fan!. The filters should be installed on the intakes instead (front of case).


----------



## keakar (Dec 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> One thing however technicks, I would highly recommend against you keeping that dust filter at the back of the case. Theres no point in an outake filter since there is no dust coming in, what you are doing is reducing the suction of the fan!. The filters should be installed on the intakes instead (front of case).



+1


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> One thing however technicks, I would highly recommend against you keeping that dust filter at the back of the case. Theres no point in an outake filter since there is no dust coming in, what you are doing is reducing the suction of the fan!. The filters should be installed on the intakes instead (front of case).



That could be but why do i clean the filter every week? Because it is dusty. 
Do remember that i have a large fan on the top of my case so i don't really care about the suction of the fan. I picks up fine dust that otherwise gets blown into the room again. 

This way i don't have to clean my desk every day.

Btw i also have one on the front intake fan.

Oh yeah if you don't have anything usefull to say about my ram cooler go and harass someone else.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

That is awesome man, I love the way you made it. Good to see people improvising to make their stuff better


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

I just ordered two 40 mm silent Akasa fans on Ebay.
The blue one is ok but the other black fan is driving me nuts. 
I don't want any more lights in the case so i went for silence.

Once i have them i will shorten the cables and solder them so the wires look a bit neater.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a sweet idea; what did it cost you to make?
I'm thinking if I can save money and get performance like that of a dominator RAM cooler...
money saved


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

haha i made something almost identical, 2 actually, one with 3x 40mm fans, one with 2x80mm fans, the 2x80mm fans take the ram from hot to cold, literally, even at 2.5-2.6volts!!! 

heres the 3x 40mm fans verwsion (currently using the 2x80mm fans, the fans came from old p4 heatsinks and they air flow is crazy  )


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

Well it costed me $10 for the new fans that i ordered.
I was looking at those ram coolers but i saw a problem that would not let me fit one onto my ram. The distance between the ram and the vcard is very little in my case. So it would have touched the vcard.
And they don't have a thermal sensor either.
Besides it kept me busy for some time.


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

mandelore said:


> haha i made something almost identical, 2 actually, one with 3x 40mm fans, one with 2x80mm fans, the 2x80mm fans take the ram from hot to cold, literally, even at 2.5-2.6volts!!!



That


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have a step by step on how to make this?


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

great minds think alike 

glad someone else thought to do this, and its SO easy!! it literally dropped 15C off the temperature of my ram, i actually opted to use the 3x40mm for an exhaust on a meanwell peltier psu, and used the 2x80mm for my ram. the difference is unbelievable


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

heres the 2x intel 80mm fan ram cooler, sanded off one side for aesthetics:






got a ram clip system im working on glueing onto the cooler, but i dont think i really need it as it sits snugly between my cpu cooler and the mobo power cables

edit: v nice fitting the thermal sensor display to the cooler, i have mine remotely linked to a front panel temp display


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have a step by step on how to make this?



I updated the fist post.


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah the temps are great now. 
It lowered my ram temps by 15 degrees. Which also results in a lower case temp.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

technicks said:


> Yeah the temps are great now.
> It lowered my ram temps by 15 degrees. Which also results in a lower case temp.



wewt, ditto  

why buy crap when we KNOW we can do it cheaper and BETTER 
2x 15c drops in ram temps from simple ram cooler creations says it all


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2007)

I want one, but then I couldnt see my leds....Hmm I wonder if only sides blowing down might work.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2007)

I have no idea on my ram temps. I do know that 2.5 is hot to the touch......


----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I want one, but then I couldnt see my leds....Hmm I wonder if only sides blowing down might work.



I can still see my tracer led's when using the 80mm fan cooler, which as good since i didnt pay for bleedin non-blinky RAM modules


----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I have no idea on my ram temps. I do know that 2.5 is hot to the touch......



then i GARUNTEE copying one of our fan coolers will make ur ram cold to the touch.

im scared to take it off lols!

the ram heats up very quickly without it!


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

mandelore said:


> wewt, ditto
> 
> why buy crap when we KNOW we can do it cheaper and BETTER
> 2x 15c drops in ram temps from simple ram cooler creations says it all



Yeah and i wanted to buy a Thermalright HR 07 duo hi/low for my ram.
That would have set me back $100.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

BTW @technicks:

im sorry if i came across as hijacking your thread, just came back from b-day pub session, apologies!


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

No problems m8 i didn't even see it that way. Just nice to see that it really works.


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

Now the ram temps are lower maybe i can get my ram to run a 1100Mhz  4-4-4-12
Gonna try tomorrow. 
And i want my Quad to reach the magic 4. So far i can't get it beyond 3.9.

Gonna have to fabricate something for that to. lol


----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

technicks said:


> Now the ram temps are lower maybe i can get my ram to run a 1100Mhz  4-4-4-12
> Gonna try tomorrow.
> And i want my Quad to reach the magic 4. So far i can't get it beyond 3.9.
> 
> Gonna have to fabricate something for that to. lol



goodluck mate, i gotta go crash, work early 2moro , bah...


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright then see ya.
Gonna catch some sleep to. Although i still have 10 days vacation.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 29, 2007)

haha sweet modding guys  I actually realised I have two Intel fansink things like that 2x80mm creation...after I've finished using one of them (when I get the money for my W/C setup) I'll definitely mod this together  
I mean, I could buy a Koolance RAM cooler and have the water bags between modules leak on me...or I could break out the toolkit and make a fun version my own way


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Dec 31, 2007)

technicks never lets me down lol once again sick work man....i would do things like this but im too lazy ....cant wait to see the new fans.....are you going to mod the grill so that you can read the numbers clearly??


and where did you get the filters for your fans??....i checked ebay but they have the ugly looking ones with the mesh grills lol


----------

